# Smutty Buckskin, Smoky Black, or something else?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Brown-based buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DragonflyAzul (Feb 24, 2016)

That's what I would guess, a seal brown buckskin.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I like him, what ever he is. Pretty boy!


----------

